# Poll for the "crime" challenge



## Olly Buckle (Feb 15, 2011)

Choose the* THREE* poems you like best.

Apologies, I omitted to check the multiple choice box before I submitted and had to re-do the whole thing as I couldn't work out how to do it retrospectively, there should now be no problem voting.

Please leave your comments on the poems in this thread.  Poems may be read here.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 15, 2011)

_Shadow of St.Paul's_ had me close to tears. Man that's sad, but wonderfully written, I think. I really need to start reading me some poetry, I feel like I'm missing out here .

They were all great though, I really enjoyed reading them. Was hard to choose my favourite three confidently.


----------



## bookbender (Feb 15, 2011)

My goodness, so much fun - and so many wonderful poems for me to see!  This is really a great site 

I especially loved "Shadow of St Paul" and also "Coddling the Warden" because of the vivid imagery and detail of scene.  But every one was Great.  (and yes, gumby, I liked Yours - I am a _Fancy Feast_ fan, lol; you are an expert at showing the significance of the otherwise mundane) (no, wait; that didn't come out right; ahem.  What I _Meant_ was...argh.  There really_ Is_ no mundane in life, is there?) :/


----------



## Gumby (Feb 15, 2011)

I found something to vote for in each poem, but since I could only pick three, I chose Shadow of St. Paul's, A Voice in my Head, and Coddling the Warden.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Feb 15, 2011)

Difficult choice but I settled on Nuremberg, Shadow of St. Paul, and A Voice in my Head.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shadow of St. Paul was simply brilliant. Kudos to Baron for that wonderful piece.

My other two choices were A Voice in my Head and Olly's untitled piece.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry about the lack of title, I had intended something along the lines of "Points of view" to highlight the different voices, but forgot to add it before I posted. Glad you liked it Fuhrer, thank you.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 16, 2011)

^ I have to admit, Olly, it was a short but sweet poem. I really liked the last few lines, as if something inside me got struck, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Celeste Barwick (Feb 17, 2011)

The subtlety and wordplay that Apple used in "Transcending Apathy" were so graceful. I think it really captured the essence of the subject's situation beautifully. It's hard not to use a heavy hand when writing about these things, but hers was light. So many beautiful lines.

Also many beautiful lines in Chestersdaughter's poem "Coddling The Warden". It's hard to write a narrative poem without making it sound forced. The story was revealed naturally. The shape of each line was carefully "premeditated" (sorry, couldn't resist). Very clever use of the subject also. Very original!


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2011)

I went for _Shadow of St. Paul's_, _Untitled_ (Olly's) and _Transcending Apathy_. A good turn-out in all, with some fine pieces of poetry.


----------



## sachael (Feb 25, 2011)

my very first entry really looked like a poem created by a 6 year old... i enjoyed reading all poems.. kudos to everyone..


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 25, 2011)

So, the winners will be announce when, exactly?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 25, 2011)

Now ,now, you can't expect poets to be prompt.:-D

I shall get on to posting a winners thread straight away.


----------

